# Boxing Day with the Pytchley



## Bav (14 December 2016)

Just wondering if anybody off this lovely forum is going with the Pytchley on Boxing Day? I'm very nervous and excited, it will be my first ever time hunting! I know, I've picked a busy first time out but some of the girls from the yard are going so I've decided to tag along as there is a spare space on a box! 

I'm not sure what to expect, so any previous experience/advice would be good? I've heard it's non-jumping, is this correct? The mare has been out a few times before, but I haven't, would it be acceptable to wear a green ribbon in my own hair? &#128514; Har-har. 
I'm expecting to be relatively speedy, so worry that I may leave my fellow liveries behind on their far more laid back steeds. Anybody also on a speedy gonzales fancy nannying? 
Gaaahhh so excited but bricking it already!!!


----------



## Schollym (14 December 2016)

Not sure about the pytchley but I know the Oakley hunt have a convivial meet outside the pub and a bit of a stretch of the legs, it is not quite the same as a normal day's hunting. Makes sure you have brakes and sit up!


----------



## frostyfingers (15 December 2016)

I have to say that if it's your first time hunting I'm not sure Boxing Day is the best choice - it's often full of overexcited, underexercised horses and there are usually much bigger fields.  I appreciate you're grabbing an opportunity but if there's any chance you can get out before hand I would take it!


----------



## Bernster (21 December 2016)

I went to a couple of boxing day meets - my horse had by that time hunted a few times and was very steady and safe.  He was fab.   There is a lot of atmosphere, people, dogs, kids, cars etc - great fun but only because I had a steady neddy.  The actual hunt was pretty light, a quick whizz round the fields and then done, so it was a short day.  Not sure I'd go as my first day out but not having transport does limit your options.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 December 2016)

frostyfingers said:



			I have to say that if it's your first time hunting I'm not sure Boxing Day is the best choice - it's often full of overexcited, underexercised horses and there are usually much bigger fields.  I appreciate you're grabbing an opportunity but if there's any chance you can get out before hand I would take it!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ Agree with this!!! which would apply to ANY hunt in the country TBH. In olden times, cubbing (err no tis "Autumn trail hunting these days LOL) was a very useful place to get green horses (and green riders!) used to hunting quietly, before the hurley-burley of the opening meets and "big" hunts over the festive season.


----------

